# Black flakes???



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I've noticed something odd with my black toy poodle's coat that has me concerned - when combing I noticed black flakes coming out near her hind end (just before top of the tail). Her last shampoo I used the CC black on black system kit and wondered if this could be residue? I diluted the shampoo to recommended level and used the after you bathe product as well so I'm not sure what is going on? Any thoughts?


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Could it be flea dirt? They leave behind flakes that look like pepper flakes. I use black on black, and it does not dye my dog's skin. Although my dog has flakey skin now and then, it does not appear black, even using Black on Black full strength repeatedly.

You can often find signs of fleas from the "dirt" without ever spotting a single live flea. And, I have heard that some people still get fleas even with good topical products.

Just an idea.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

That was a good thought but it's not fleas - she takes an oral and topic flea medication and I combed through her carefully and found nothing. It really looks like dry skin flakes but of course her skin is pink so I'm not sure what this is - very odd.

It also does not seem to bother her and she tends to have sensitive skin so again very odd. I'm going to give her a bath with a clarifying shampoo and moisturizing conditioner and see if that helps.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

My first thought was "flea dirt" too. It is common in my area & even using Comfortis or Trifexis & a topical we still see flea dirt & fleas. Not as many but fleas. I have used both orals & notice flea dirt around day 20 to 21 & I have found as many as 7 fleas on my dog a good week before the next dose at 28 days. Kinda let down but I give a flea bath & no more dirt. I am going back to a topical & see if switching it up will work. I have used CC black on black & notice not only that it does nothing for my dog's black BUT it does not leave a residue either.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

My first thought was flea dirt too - sorry it sounds like a broken record. If you take few pieces of the black flake and put it in water, if it turns red it's flea dirt. Are there patches of flakes on the skin too - can you see where the skin is flaking?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry, my first thought was flea dirt as well...try putting them on a wet paper towel and if they turn reddish you have flea dirt. I suppose that the BOB _might_ turn white skin flakes black, it's pretty potent, but I would check out the flea dirt route first. As someone else said, fleas are really bad right now, they are breaking through almost all the topicals and orals....I've seen the most succes with comfortis though. 

Another thought, maybe she had some sort of scab and it was flaking off? A scab could be blackish....


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

The only breed of dog that I have found on a consistent basis to have actually "Black, flakes" is the Mini Schnauzer. I see so many of them with these flakes & the vets just call it Schnauzer skin, just like Schnauzer "bumps".


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you all for the thoughts  Bella goes to the groomer tomorrow and I'm going to ask her (groomer shows/breeds poodles) if she has any idea.

Hopefully it's not flea dirt as we use oral and topical flea preventatives - if it is I'll have to ask the vet for other possible options. Does anyone have recommendations? I currently use Sentinel and Certifect.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

*Update*

Bella is back from the groomers and thankfully no fleas 

Just a bit of regular dirt - she is a little devil so likely when she was playing outside she got into something that I didn't catch.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Good! Glad it was not fleas, just a girl playing in the dirt


----------

